# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 3e/3.5e/d20 >  I need help choosing items

## Wichi

Hi, I'm going to play a swordsage thrii kreen for a lv 15 one shot.
We have 200,000 gold to spend and I wanted to know what items you recommend I get.

----------


## Particle_Man

Ring of Improved Jumping (might as well maximize that jump bonus even more).

----------


## pabelfly

Big Six items - weapon/s, armor, Cloak or Vest of Resistance, Ring of Protection, Amulet of Natural Armor, and stat-boosting items,

https://forums.giantitp.com/showthre...ry-Magic-Items

I think that's a pretty good starting point.

----------


## ciopo

If you can convince your [arcanist of some sort] party member to push his caster level higher, a 9000gp pearl of power of third level will net you 16+ hours/day of greater magic weapon at +4 for one of your weapons.

Alternatively if you're going unarmed swordsage, greater magic fang can be made permanent, so for around 8500gp iirc you can get permanent greater magic fang at CL 16 (7500gp of converted XP cost, then the cost of a 3rd and a 5th level spell at CL 16, so should be 50*16 +30*16 unless I misremember the formula, and if I remember correctly about greater magic fang beung 2500xp)

If it's a one shot that shouldnt require more than one day. Thwt is, no resting, you can go even cheaper with a scroll of CL16 greater magic fang/ greater magic weapon, 25*3*16. Or if you want to be indipendent kn it, an oils of greater magic weapon/fang are listed at 2400gp for +4 or 3000gp for +5. Easy peasy within the scope of a oneehot

----------


## Wichi

In general we are a somewhat munchkin group, the master allowed me to have up to 2 of LA without affecting my pj's lv.

I'm going with the saint's template so I went from being lv 15 to 14 in general it's not a big loss for everything the template offers.

i am using no psionic thrii kreen.

At the moment I'm looking for things that increase my AC, so I don't die horribly.

My characteristics are the following.

STR: 12+2+2= 18
DEX: 16+4+2+6+2= 30
WITH: 16+2= 18
INT: 12-2=10
WIS: 17+2+2+1+6: 28
CHA: 10-4+4= 10
At the moment the items I have purchased are:
Arm of nyr: 12000 gp
Periapt of Wisdom +6: 36000 gp
gloves of dexterity +6: 36000 gp

brace of armor +6: 36000 gp
amulet of natural armor +3: 18000 gp
ring of protection +3:
18000gp

I still have to buy the weapons but I'll probably buy +1 stuff.
at the moment spend 156000

all of the above would lead my ca to:

10 (base)+ 10(DEX)+ 18(ca de saint and sowrdsage)+ 3( natural armor)+ 6 (bracers of armor)+ 3( amulet of natural armor)+ 3(ring of protection)+4(potion of shield) = 57

I could also try a natural weapon thrii kreen.

----------


## Rebel7284

That list has most of these items, but let me highlight my favorite

- Belt of Battle (MIC) is an excellent item for any character, but getting extra strikes is very helpful for initiators (or getting all your maneuvers back in an emergency if you have Adaptive Style)
- Shadow Cloak (DotU) not being hit is nice.  If you can combine this with Minor Cloak of Displacement, it's even better.
- Soulfire Armor Enhancement (BoED) a TON of useful immunities.  Especially helpful for a character with low Fort save progression.
- Third Eye Clarity (MIC) a few more abilities you can prevent, albeit only 1/day.  Cheap.
- Psychoactive Skin of Proteus essentially 24/7 polymorph up to 7HD.  Tri-Kreen is a nifty race with the jump bonuses helping tiger claw maneuvers, but being able to change form any time is VERY powerful.  This gets even more powerful if you can get one with a manifester level higher than 7, but it probably gets unaffordable really fast if you do this as the base price is already 84,000gp.  Anyway, the most flexible spell/power in the game available 24/7 is something to at least consider the moment you can afford it.

What weapon(s) and weapon abilities you get is a discussion that partially depends on your planned fighting style.  
- I really like Wrathful Healing for characters that output a lot of damage at a time such as chargers since it is likely to heal you to full every turn.
- Spell Storing is always amazing if you have some casters in the party.  
- Eager/Warning offer initiative bonuses and quick draw which can be fun (although your initiative is probably pretty good already).  
- I like stunning surge for stunning enemies, but also it requires a good charisma.  
- Magebane is good at level 15 since the most dangerous enemies will cast spell, although the limit of Arcane spells is meh.
- Of course if you are considering a ranged weapon, Splitting is king.

I think posting your build might help with selecting the best items, especially the weapon.

Good luck!

edit: I see you did post your build when I was typing this!

----------


## Wichi

There's not much to say about the build, it's just:

humanoid monster 2/ swordsage 12

it's kind of a running joke amongst my group that i grab a thrii kreen max out the jump and go.

but leaving aside the feats for the moment they are the following, since I am going with natural weapons:
race: deflect arrow
level 1: multiattack
Level 3: Adaptive Style
level 6: Weapon Finesse
level 9: Shadow Blade
level 12: Darkstalker

----------


## MaxiDuRaritry

Along with the psychoactive skin of proteus mentioned above (which is one of the best items in the game, easily), you could give yourself a video game hammerspace to go along with it.

I'd also suggest an incredibly versatile multitool weapon that can basically be whatever you want. A Fine-sized +1 toothpick dagger with aptitude/skillful/metalline/morphing/sizing on it would allow you to turn it into anything that's considered a weapon of any size, many of which can be used for so many other things if you think outside the box a little. For instance, shields are used for bashing enemies in the face and are thus weapons; feel free to make a spiked shield of the right shape and increase its size until it's wedged in a hallway, with the spikes deployed against the screaming hordes attacking you, to block an oncoming flood of water, etc. A long, thick adamantine pole (a quarterstaff) could easily hold up a collapsing ceiling or hold a door shut if wedged against a wall or the floor. An axe can be used to chop trees or enemies, so you always have access to wood while in the woods. And in case the weapon breaks or is sundered, have it made from aurorum, so you can piece it back together when you have a minute. Alternatively, you could use riverine, which is extremely difficult to damage or destroy outside of disintegration and magic-nullifying effects.

The tooth of Leraje (Tome of Magic) would give you a +5 to the above weapon for relatively cheap.

Or you could further augment your body in as many ways as possible with a level in monk.

----------


## Biggus

> At the moment I'm looking for things that increase my AC, so I don't die horribly.
> 
> My characteristics are the following.
> 
> STR: 12+2+2= 18
> DEX: 16+4+2+6+2= 30
> WITH: 16+2= 18
> INT: 12-2=10
> WIS: 17+2+2+1+6: 28
> ...


With Wis like that a Monk's Belt is a must, would get you +10 AC for only 13,000GP.

https://www.d20srd.org/srd/magicItem....htm#beltMonks

You can't get potions of Shield, because it's a personal range spell.

https://www.d20srd.org/srd/magicItem...reatingPotions

However you could get potions of Greater Mage Armor (SpC) for 750GP each, +6 armor AC for 10 hours each. Might be worth getting a few of those instead of the bracers of armor.

Edit: for 9,257GP you can get a +1 animated darkwood heavy shield for another +3AC.

----------


## Wichi

The master said that the monk's wis to ac and the swordsage's wis to ac don't stack.

That's why he didn't buy the belt.

although the idea of the scrolls is quite good.

----------


## Rebel7284

> STR: 12+2+2= 18


This adds up to 16, unless there is some other bonus that you didn't list?




> brave of nyr: 12000 gp


What is this item?  I can't find it.




> Periapt of Wisdom +6: 36000 gp


There are probably cheaper ways to increase your AC than overloading on Wisdom, you are not a caster.  If anything, +4 Wis and +4 Con will likely help your survival more than +6 Wis.




> gloves of dexterity +6: 36000 gp


This is good since you are doing Shadow Blade and stuff




> brace of armor +6: 36000 gp


Why not armor?  Swordsage can use light armor unless you took Unarmed Swordsage variant and armor is cheaper.




> amulet of natural armor +3: 18000 gp
> ring of protection +3: 18000gp


Good baseline bonuses.




> I still have to buy the weapons but I'll probably buy +1 stuff.
> at the moment spend 156000
> 
> all of the above would lead my ca to:
> 
> 10 (base)+ 10(DEX)+ 18(ca de saint and sowrdsage)+ 3( natural armor)+ 6 (bracers of armor)+ 3( amulet of natural armor)+ 3(ring of protection)+4(potion of shield) = 57
> 
> I could also try a natural weapon thrii kreen.


So will you be using Natural Weapons, Manufactured Weapons, or both?  You could talk to your DM about the Unarmed Swordsage variant and combine a full attack with Unarmed Strike with ALL your natural weapons, or just take Improved Unarmed Strike as a feat.  Full attack followed by 5 natural weapons can certainly shred some opponents, although it doesn't work too well with Strikes.

----------


## Wichi

> This adds up to 16, unless there is some other bonus that you didn't list?
> 
> 
> 
> What is this item?  I can't find it.
> 
> 
> 
> There are probably cheaper ways to increase your AC than overloading on Wisdom, you are not a caster.  If anything, +4 Wis and +4 Con will likely help your survival more than +6 Wis.
> ...


I was wrong it was STR: 16.
the object was an arm of nyr.

looking at armor it would be cheaper for me to buy a Padded armor of mithril +5 that would cost about 26005 gp for the same bonus of bracers of armor +6.

of weapons I will probably buy simple masterwork daggers and 4 greater weapon +5 oil.

----------


## MaxiDuRaritry

Along with the shapeshifting multitool I suggested above, if you want a truly legendary weapon _(way_ more so than any other weapon statted out by the devs, to my knowledge), there's the one I described here. Because 3e weapons suck pretty hard as far as "epic weapons of legend" go.

----------


## Troacctid

In my signature, I have a link to a spreadsheet full of useful items, sortable by price and filterable by tags. It's a lot, but it's a great resource. Give it a look. In particular, if you browse the armor tag, you'll probably be able to cobble together a higher AC than you've got currently.

----------


## Biggus

> looking at armor it would be cheaper for me to buy a Padded armor of mithril +5 that would cost about 26005 gp for the same bonus of bracers of armor +6.


You can't make mithral padded armor because padded armor doesn't contain any metal:




> Items not primarily of metal are not meaningfully affected by being partially made of mithral.


In the MIC (p.20) there's Millennial Chainmail which costs 8,150GP, counts as light armor, and has a MDB of +8. For 3,000GP you could add the Nimbleness quality (MIC p.13) to raise that by a further +1, and if Dragon Magazine content is allowed there's also the Segmented quality for another +1 for only 100GP (Dr#358 p.42).

If Dragon mag is allowed, also add the Reinforced quality for 800GP to get another +1AC (also Dr#358 p.42).

----------


## Troacctid

> Big Six items - weapon/s, armor, Cloak or Vest of Resistance, Ring of Protection, Amulet of Natural Armor, and stat-boosting items,
> 
> https://forums.giantitp.com/showthre...ry-Magic-Items
> 
> I think that's a pretty good starting point.


Agreed, although due to diminishing returns, you can often squeeze more efficiency out of the same gold.




> If you can convince your [arcanist of some sort] party member to push his caster level higher, a 9000gp pearl of power of third level will net you 16+ hours/day of greater magic weapon at +4 for one of your weapons.
> 
> Alternatively if you're going unarmed swordsage, greater magic fang can be made permanent, so for around 8500gp iirc you can get permanent greater magic fang at CL 16 (7500gp of converted XP cost, then the cost of a 3rd and a 5th level spell at CL 16, so should be 50*16 +30*16 unless I misremember the formula, and if I remember correctly about greater magic fang beung 2500xp)
> 
> If it's a one shot that shouldnt require more than one day. Thwt is, no resting, you can go even cheaper with a scroll of CL16 greater magic fang/ greater magic weapon, 25*3*16. Or if you want to be indipendent kn it, an oils of greater magic weapon/fang are listed at 2400gp for +4 or 3000gp for +5. Easy peasy within the scope of a oneehot


Also agreed, especially on the consumable. Oils of GMW (and consumables in general) are really efficient for one-shot adventures, so long as your DM doesn't imposes the recommended x5 price multiplier for consumable items in one-shots.




> Arm of nyr: 12000 gp
> Periapt of Wisdom +6: 36000 gp
> gloves of dexterity +6: 36000 gp


Reasonable, although I'm not sure I'd go this hard on Wis.





> amulet of natural armor +3: 18000 gp
> ring of protection +3:
> 18000gp


For a one-shot, getting _barkskin_ or a similar effect as a contingent spell or a pre-buff consumable is going to be better than spending all that on an _amulet of natural armor_. The 10 min/level duration on _barkskin_ means it's pretty easy to keep it up for long periods. For the deflection bonus, a +2 ring plus a _robe of the vagabond_ (CC) is cheaper than a +3 ring.

Also, no _cloak of resistance_? Resistance bonuses to saves are cheaper than most AC bonuses, and it's really really important to pass your saves, way more important than dodging attacks, IMO.




> I still have to buy the weapons but I'll probably buy +1 stuff.


There are lots of cool weapons with interesting effects that you can get for cheap and then apply GMW to. My top pick for pure damage would be the _manyfang dagger_ (SK), which essentially makes every hit into a x4 critical hitan absolutely absurd multiplicative factor, and it works with Shadow Blade too.




> That list has most of these items, but let me highlight my favorite
> 
> - Belt of Battle (MIC) is an excellent item for any character, but getting extra strikes is very helpful for initiators (or getting all your maneuvers back in an emergency if you have Adaptive Style)
> - Shadow Cloak (DotU) not being hit is nice.  If you can combine this with Minor Cloak of Displacement, it's even better.
> - Third Eye Clarity (MIC) a few more abilities you can prevent, albeit only 1/day.  Cheap.


I'm a little lower on items with swift and immediate activations for a swordsage, because they compete with boosts for your action economy. But these are all fine choices. It's worth considering tempo bloodspikes (MoE) as a cheap consumable with an effect similar to the _belt of battle_ (but without the swift action cost). Inject yourself with it before combat to get a free move action. Very handy.




> - Soulfire Armor Enhancement (BoED) a TON of useful immunities.  Especially helpful for a character with low Fort save progression.


I'll second this. Immunities are great to have at high levels. That said, for a one-shot, I think you could safely save some money by going with a _ring of parting prevented_ instead (EtCR).

In a similar vein, a couple other good immunities to get would be _mind blank_ and _heroes' feast_, both of which should be very affordable in consumable form.




> Psychoactive Skin of Proteus essentially 24/7 polymorph up to 7HD.  Tri-Kreen is a nifty race with the jump bonuses helping tiger claw maneuvers, but being able to change form any time is VERY powerful.  This gets even more powerful if you can get one with a manifester level higher than 7, but it probably gets unaffordable really fast if you do this as the base price is already 84,000gp.  Anyway, the most flexible spell/power in the game available 24/7 is something to at least consider the moment you can afford it.


I disagree with this pick. When your base form is powerful enough already, shapeshifting becomes more of a utility effect, and the value of having it at will is lessened. If I'm looking at an at-will spell for this build, I'd be more inclined toward something like the _ring of invisibility_, _ring of freedom of movement_, _third eye sense_ (MIC), _Hathran mask of true seeing_ (Una), or an intelligent item with a cool dedicated power.




> What weapon(s) and weapon abilities you get is a discussion that partially depends on your planned fighting style.  
> - I really like Wrathful Healing for characters that output a lot of damage at a time such as chargers since it is likely to heal you to full every turn.
> - Spell Storing is always amazing if you have some casters in the party.


Agreed, these are both great.




> - Eager/Warning offer initiative bonuses and quick draw which can be fun (although your initiative is probably pretty good already).


I would get a _ring of anticipation_ (DrU) first as I think it's more efficient. Then if you have a spare 8k left over after buying your more important gear, putting an initiative boost on a backup weapon is a decent way to spend it, but not a high priority for this build, I think.




> - I like stunning surge for stunning enemies, but also it requires a good charisma.  
> - Magebane is good at level 15 since the most dangerous enemies will cast spell, although the limit of Arcane spells is meh.
> - Of course if you are considering a ranged weapon, Splitting is king.


I don't know that these are great fits for the build.




> Along with the psychoactive skin of proteus mentioned above (which is one of the best items in the game, easily), you could give yourself a video game hammerspace to go along with it.


This particular interaction is homebrew, so not something you should expect to have access to, and not especially useful or interesting even if you did. I'd skip it.




> I'd also suggest an incredibly versatile multitool weapon that can basically be whatever you want. A Fine-sized +1 toothpick dagger with aptitude/skillful/metalline/morphing/sizing on it would allow you to turn it into anything that's considered a weapon of any size, many of which can be used for so many other things if you think outside the box a little. For instance, shields are used for bashing enemies in the face and are thus weapons; feel free to make a spiked shield of the right shape and increase its size until it's wedged in a hallway, with the spikes deployed against the screaming hordes attacking you, to block an oncoming flood of water, etc. A long, thick adamantine pole (a quarterstaff) could easily hold up a collapsing ceiling or hold a door shut if wedged against a wall or the floor. An axe can be used to chop trees or enemies, so you always have access to wood while in the woods. And in case the weapon breaks or is sundered, have it made from aurorum, so you can piece it back together when you have a minute. Alternatively, you could use riverine, which is extremely difficult to damage or destroy outside of disintegration and magic-nullifying effects.


This doesn't actually work in the rules (you can't use morphing to turn a light weapon into a non-light weapon), but even if it did, it would be horrifically overpriced for the effect and not close to being worth buying.




> The tooth of Leraje (Tome of Magic) would give you a +5 to the above weapon for relatively cheap.


Normally a fantastic item, but in a one-shot it makes more sense to use consumables, as mentioned above.




> Or you could further augment your body in as many ways as possible with a level in monk.


This also does not work in the rules, or with the build you've got, so you can safely ignore it.




> The master said that the monk's wis to ac and the swordsage's wis to ac don't stack.
> 
> That's why he didn't buy the belt.
> 
> although the idea of the scrolls is quite good.


He's right. Swordsage AC bonus requires you to wear light armor, monk AC bonus requires you to wear no armor. Can't do both of those at the same time.




> There are probably cheaper ways to increase your AC than overloading on Wisdom, you are not a caster.  If anything, +4 Wis and +4 Con will likely help your survival more than +6 Wis.


I agree with this,




> looking at armor it would be cheaper for me to buy a Padded armor of mithril +5 that would cost about 26005 gp for the same bonus of bracers of armor +6.


At +10 Dex, I believe the most efficient armor for you is actually nightscale (Und), which provides +2 armor and +10 max Dex. It's not often that nightscale maths out to be the best, but it does seem like that's where you landed! You can get oils of _magic vestment_ to boost the AC bonus, and also socket in a greater armor crystal (MIC) to get an extra effect for cheap.




> of weapons I will probably buy simple masterwork daggers and 4 greater weapon +5 oil.


_Manyfang dagger_. I'm tellin' ya. It's busted.

Even if you don't want to go ham on magic weapon effectsunderstandable on a build that needs four weaponsit's a good idea to have the weapons be made from different special materials, and to socket weapon crystals (MIC) into all of them.




> Along with the shapeshifting multitool I suggested above, if you want a truly legendary weapon _(way_ more so than any other weapon statted out by the devs, to my knowledge), there's the one I described here. Because 3e weapons suck pretty hard as far as "epic weapons of legend" go.


This also doesn't work in the rules.

----------


## Wichi

At the moment my items are the following:

Arm of nyr: 12000 gp
Periapt of Wisdom +4: 16000 gp
Amulet of healt +4: 16000
gloves of dexterity +6: 36000 gp
Nightscale armor soulfire: 17000 gp
ring of protection +2: 8000gp
Robe of vagabond: 6000
belt of battle: 12000
greater magic armor potion *4: 3000
dage +1*4: 8000
Augment crystal of energy assault *4: 2400 (each one of a different element)
greater magic weapon +5 *4: 12000
potion bell: 60
Shadow Cloak: 5500
BOOTS OF AGILE LEAPING: 600
Ring of improved jump: 10000
Potion of barskin +5*5: 6000 gp
Third ese of clarity: 3000 gp
At the moment I have 173,560/202000 gp spent something else that you recommend me.

thanks for your suggestions

----------


## Saintheart

Minor point, but:




> level 9: Shadow Blade


You may need a DM's clearance or houserule if you're going to do this.  Natural weapons are not unarmed strikes, at least not explicitly, and Shadow Blade only applies to _unarmed strike_ as it's a preferred discipline weapon.

----------


## Wichi

> Minor point, but:
> 
> 
> 
> You may need a DM's clearance or houserule if you're going to do this.  Natural weapons are not unarmed strikes, at least not explicitly, and Shadow Blade only applies to _unarmed strike_ as it's a preferred discipline weapon.


Don't worry about checking everything. I think I'd stick with the following feat:
race: reflect arrow
lv 1: multiweapon fighting
Level 3: Adaptive Style
level 6: Weapon Finesse
level 9: Shadow Blade
lv 12: improved multiweapon fighting

by the way the part of the thrii kreen says the following:

"Racial Feats: Thri-kreen characters gain Deflect Arrows as a bonus feat. In addition, a thri-kreen's monstrous humanoid levels grant one feat."

Does this mean thrii kreen gain another bonus feat or am I confused?

----------


## Troacctid

> At the moment my items are the following:
> 
> Arm of nyr: 12000 gp
> Periapt of Wisdom +4: 16000 gp
> Amulet of healt +4: 16000
> gloves of dexterity +6: 36000 gp
> Nightscale armor soulfire: 17000 gp
> ring of protection +2: 8000gp
> Robe of vagabond: 6000
> ...


Cloak of resistance. You gotta have one. I'd go with a +5 version. Maybe cut the _belt of battle_ for it.

_Ring of improved jumping_ sucks. Go for _boots of speed_ instead if you really want a Jump bonusit gives +12 instead of +10 and also gives you a bunch of other powerful bonuses.

If you're not using magic daggers, then you should be using short swords. It's just more damage.




> Don't worry about checking everything. I think I'd stick with the following feat:
> race: reflect arrow
> lv 1: multiweapon fighting
> Level 3: Adaptive Style
> level 6: Weapon Finesse
> level 9: Shadow Blade
> lv 12: improved multiweapon fighting
> 
> by the way the part of the thrii kreen says the following:
> ...


Thri-kreen have two racial hit dice (or "monstrous humanoid levels") that take up your first two levels. It's just saying that you still get feats for those levels as normal. Same as if you had two levels of an NPC class.

I think you can do better than Adaptive Style. You don't need to refresh your maneuvers often enough for it to be important IMO.

----------


## Wichi

> Cloak of resistance. You gotta have one. I'd go with a +5 version. Maybe cut the _belt of battle_ for it.
> 
> _Ring of improved jumping_ sucks. Go for _boots of speed_ instead if you really want a Jump bonusit gives +12 instead of +10 and also gives you a bunch of other powerful bonuses.
> 
> If you're not using magic daggers, then you should be using short swords. It's just more damage.
> 
> 
> Thri-kreen have two racial hit dice (or "monstrous humanoid levels") that take up your first two levels. It's just saying that you still get feats for those levels as normal. Same as if you had two levels of an NPC class.
> 
> I think you can do better than Adaptive Style. You don't need to refresh your maneuvers often enough for it to be important IMO.


ok with the cloak of resistance +5 I would reach the following saves.

Fortitude: +6+4+5+1: 16
reflex: 11+10+5+1: 27
Wis: 11+7+5+1: 24

I would have about 198,560/202000 spent some item recommended for about 4500

----------


## Crake

Keep in mind, consumable items cost 5x as much when bought for oneshot adventures, and charged items have 1/5th as many charges, page 199 of the DMG, second column under limited use items.

----------


## Biggus

> At the moment my items are the following:
> Nightscale armor soulfire: 17000 gp


You can't add special abilities to armor (or weapons or shields) without first giving them a +1 enhancement bonus (DMG p.217/223), so this would come to 26,000GP.

----------


## Wichi

> Keep in mind, consumable items cost 5x as much when bought for oneshot adventures, and charged items have 1/5th as many charges, page 199 of the DMG, second column under limited use items.


the master ignores that rule.

About the enchantment I will ask the amster if he allows me.

----------

